# Video of Springfield 1911 A1 Replica



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

One word: OUCH!!!!

Here's a video on my Springfield Armory 1911-A1, Mil Spec, great to have a replica of the World War II warhorse, but I can definitely do without the hammer bite.

Springfield Armory 1911 A1 Government Mil Spec (and hammer bite) - YouTube


----------

